# new horse owner :)



## Lois88 (9 June 2013)

hey everyone 

I've recently bought my first horse I'm a novice in all aspects, she tends to "bunny hop" buck when people ride her this is down to trying to get out of work and stubbornness as she's been allowed to get away with it from previous owners, I've rode her a few times but not as much as id like to and I think this is lack of confidence as I'm only a novice.
she comes from a trekking background so not been schooled that well although she is coming along nicely and doesn't really like the schooling area much.
I was thinking of doing some natural horsemanship and lunging to gain each others trust in the school, what do people think?
she tends to come to me before I even step in the field she follows me about and plays chase she stands perfect for me to groom and clean her so she must trust me.
I'm proud of what i have achieved so far heres the pictures 


Before









After


----------



## SuperH (10 June 2013)

Congratulations on your first horse!  She looks lovely.  Are you able to take her hacking then just start or finish with a few minutes in the school?  Playing with her and grooming her in the school, plus walking her in hand in there will all help her to get use to it and that way she won't always associate the school with having to work.


----------



## webble (10 June 2013)

Congratulations she looks lovely


----------



## paddy (10 June 2013)

Congratulations - she looks lovely.  

Sounds as though you've made a good start with your relationship.  I really would recommend you find yourself a good, experienced trainer to help with your new horse.  If she's come with learned bad habits, it takes time and experience to help show them there is a 'better' way.  After over 30 years of riding, I'm still pleased to have my OH on hand if things are going wrong, even if just for a second opinion.  

I'm assuming you've had your tack and her back etc checked, just in case the bunny hopping is pain related, rather than just having learned she can do it?  

Good luck with her.


----------



## On the Hoof (10 June 2013)

Just wanted to say she looks lovely!


----------



## rainer (11 June 2013)

Congratulations on ur first horse, she is gorgeous  just my type of horse


----------



## ConnieLove (11 June 2013)

Lovely pictures  congrats on your 1st horse! Heres to many happy years for the two of you.


----------



## texel (12 June 2013)

Yes many congratulations on your first horse and what a lovely mare she is. 

Now when does she bunny hop ?  at walk, trot or canter?


----------



## Lois88 (14 June 2013)

from what i can make out that she never came to the yard with doing the bunny hop but previous owner and riders let her get away with it and now its stuck as she knew it got her out of working, checked tack and thats all fine.
shes slowly getting better and it only lasts 3-5 mins at the most


----------



## Ouch05 (14 June 2013)

Congrats on your new horse she looks lovely.

I would get her back checked as well, as the saddle might fit but if the back is bad she will still bunny hop.  

Was the saddle checked by a saddler? I see you are from Lincoln which part PM me you do not want to say.


----------



## texel (14 June 2013)

It would be a good idea to monitor her over the next few weeks.  When does she do this, how often, when does it improve and when does it get worse ?  Does it happen only when she is ridden?  How does she move in the field ?  does she look stiff in any way anywhere ?  How does she track up with her hind legs when grazing ?  

As a horse owner now you need to get to know how your horse moves and what is normal for her. 

Horses are reactive and any unusual behaviour they display is usually down to discomfort or pain somewhere.  The tricky part for us is to learn when a behaviour is due to habit, anticipation of discomfort  or actually due to some disomfort. 

Groundwork and long lining is alot of fun and will be certainly be beneficial for your mare and for you too 

If you can get her checked by an eqinine physiotherapist just to be sure.  Stiff and tight muscles can be so painful.  I suggest she is hinting that something is not quite right.


----------



## JulesRules (15 June 2013)

She looks really sweet.

Some good advice ref checking tack and back ref hopping and also monitoring when she does it.


----------



## IAmCrazyForHorses (22 June 2013)

Have you had her checked by a saddler to make sure she's not uncomfortable? Maybe she just needs time, not used to others riding her? Also, do you use a riding crop on her? We have a horse that bunny hops a bit when he's tapped on the bum rather than the shoulder.


----------



## oldie48 (22 June 2013)

If she's come from a trekking background she's probably used to being with other horses in a line, so she might be quite worried by being on her own. Also if she's never been schooled it will all be new to her, so she's having to make quite a few adjustments quite quickly. If you feel confident to hack her out in company, why not do that initially? It will be something she's used to and you can get to know her and start to build up a relationship with her. Also, you can do lots of schooling out on a hack, you don't need to be in an arena. However, if you are riding in the arena because you are a bit nervous, then I think you need to get some help to build your confidence. The mare may pick up on your nervousness and if she's a bit wily she may start to test you out to see what she can get away with. it doesn't man she's a naughty horse it's quite natural for horses to see what they can get away with with a new rider but you don't want her to get the upper hand. She looks lovely and I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with her. Have you thought about joining the pony club or riding club? It would give you access to cheaper lessons.


----------



## Lois88 (20 July 2013)

oldie48 said:



			If she's come from a trekking background she's probably used to being with other horses in a line, so she might be quite worried by being on her own. Also if she's never been schooled it will all be new to her, so she's having to make quite a few adjustments quite quickly. If you feel confident to hack her out in company, why not do that initially? It will be something she's used to and you can get to know her and start to build up a relationship with her. Also, you can do lots of schooling out on a hack, you don't need to be in an arena. However, if you are riding in the arena because you are a bit nervous, then I think you need to get some help to build your confidence. The mare may pick up on your nervousness and if she's a bit wily she may start to test you out to see what she can get away with. it doesn't man she's a naughty horse it's quite natural for horses to see what they can get away with with a new rider but you don't want her to get the upper hand. She looks lovely and I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with her. Have you thought about joining the pony club or riding club? It would give you access to cheaper lessons.
		
Click to expand...

Can I join a pony club at the age of 25? Lol


----------



## Lois88 (20 July 2013)

oldie48 said:



			If she's come from a trekking background she's probably used to being with other horses in a line, so she might be quite worried by being on her own. Also if she's never been schooled it will all be new to her, so she's having to make quite a few adjustments quite quickly. If you feel confident to hack her out in company, why not do that initially? It will be something she's used to and you can get to know her and start to build up a relationship with her. Also, you can do lots of schooling out on a hack, you don't need to be in an arena. However, if you are riding in the arena because you are a bit nervous, then I think you need to get some help to build your confidence. The mare may pick up on your nervousness and if she's a bit wily she may start to test you out to see what she can get away with. it doesn't man she's a naughty horse it's quite natural for horses to see what they can get away with with a new rider but you don't want her to get the upper hand. She looks lovely and I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with her. Have you thought about joining the pony club or riding club? It would give you access to cheaper lessons.
		
Click to expand...

Can I join a pony club at the age of 25? Lol


----------



## oldie48 (20 July 2013)

Lois88 said:



			Can I join a pony club at the age of 25? Lol
		
Click to expand...

Not PC but RC, I didn't know how old you were so I put both!


----------



## Lois88 (7 August 2013)

Just an update ive rode her today didnt put a hoof out of place no bucking at all just relaxed and a nice ride as for her saddle its tending to slip bit I have a saddle fitter coming out next week to check it and her back over  will update afterwards


----------



## warmbloodcrazy (8 August 2013)

She looks lovely and a perfect lil first horse. It will take time for you to bond and get used to her, it does with all new horses but good luck and keep us all posted!  I'm sure the saddle fitter will be able to sort your saddle out and you'll be well away then.


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2013)

Some very good advice here already, however I just want to make 2 points:
A saddle fitter cannot check her back - that is something for a vet or physio (who legally shouldn't treat your horse without a vets referral).
Please please don't play chase with your horse! It can lead to all sorts of problems and there are much better things you can do with your horse 

Lastly if you think she is stiff (or even if she isn't, it's still a great thing to do!) google carrot stretches which you can do with her and will keep her supple 

She's lovely and I hope you have lots of fun with her


----------



## Lois88 (30 August 2013)

Just an update had the saddle fitter out the saddle is too long for her back so got a 16.5" coming and the gullet bar was too small so had the saddle fitter change the bar in the saddle I got with her which ill change into her new saddle once it arrives


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 August 2013)

Lois88 said:



			Just an update had the saddle fitter out the saddle is too long for her back so got a 16.5" coming and the gullet bar was too small so had the saddle fitter change the bar in the saddle I got with her which ill change into her new saddle once it arrives 

Click to expand...

If the saddle is too long for her, please don't ride her in it again, you risk doing serious permanent damage to her back.  At least now you know why she was bunny-hopping!

She is beautiful, by the way.


----------

